# [OT] logo di gentoo sul cellulare

## _Echelon_

sapete mica 1 sito dove lo posso trovare ?  :Smile:  Sarebbe magnifico:)

cerri dice: Titolo modificato  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

Che cellulare? quelli di ultima generazione importano gif e jpeg  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

Tempo fa si poteva creare loghi direttamente dal sito della wind: non so se le cose siano cambiate dopo la fusione con libero.

Coda

----------

## _Echelon_

no ho 1 "vekkio" nokia 8310 Prima riuscivo a prendere i loghi da internet tramite infrared, ma ora non mi funziona +  :Sad: 

----------

## cerri

Rispetta l'8310  :Smile: 

Dal sito Omnitel si potevano disegnare...

----------

## active

Puoi anche prendere un'immagine del logo, lo modifichi con un prog di grafica, lo salvi a 2 colori (se hai un nokia tipo il 3310 o simili) e te lo uploadi col cavetto ed un programma di gestione del cell. Io ho fatto cosi' per avere Tux all'avvio    :Laughing: 

----------

## Benve

qualcuno conosce un qualcosa per amministrare la rubrica di un nokia via infrarosso? (ovviamente su linux)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## paolo

Visto che non avete troppo da fare, mi cercate un howto su come far andare l'infrarossi e il mio t68i?  :Razz: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## neon

 *Benve wrote:*   

> qualcuno conosce un qualcosa per amministrare la rubrica di un nokia via infrarosso? (ovviamente su linux) 

 

Puoi provare Gnoki o se usi kde Knokiisync, non li'ho ancora provati... ma sembrano validi   :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

Gammu.

 :Smile: 

----------

## Ginko

E gia' che ci siete date un'occhiata qui.

--Gianluca

----------

## dnix

anche io ho un "vecchio" e geniale 8850 e se trovi il logo di gentoo... beh magari se lo invii anche a me  :Embarassed: 

----------

## mrfree

Bhe sul mio Philips Fisio825 (4K colori) il logo gentoo ci fa' un figurone   :Laughing: 

----------

## dnix

dimenticavo... se volete sul serio inviarmi il logo, il mio numero e' sul mio sito!

----------

